# Pinch nerve in my rifght shoulder



## terryl965 (Aug 21, 2007)

I went to the doctor because my shoulder has been brothering me for about a week, they took some x-rays and found out I have a oinch nerve. Doing some streches and massage therapy but the pain is killing me when I sleep cannot sleep on either side just on my back. Morning are also so hard my arm cannot get above my chest level.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 21, 2007)

OUCH!  How'd you do that?


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 21, 2007)

Kacey said:


> OUCH! How'd you do that?


 

Being a dummy for my students last week, guess I'm just getting old.


----------



## exile (Aug 21, 2007)

So have you asked your MD about how to deal with it? What does one do for a pinched nerve?

Lemme answer my own question. This is the Mayo Clinic's advice on pinched nerves in general... but with the neck, something special might be called for, a brace or something like that?

BTW, Terry, I wrote that letter you asked me about, will send it out tomorrow. Hope you start feeling better fast, amigo.

PS We're _all_ getting old, lad! There's a big difference between _getting_ old and _being_ old. As long as it's not the latter, you're still doing OK...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 21, 2007)

exile said:


> So have you asked your MD about how to deal with it? What does one do for a pinched nerve?
> 
> Lemme answer my own question. This is the Mayo Clinic's advice on pinched nerves in general... but with the neck, something special might be called for, a brace or something like that?
> 
> ...


 

Exile you are right as always, thanks for the link my friend and for the letter.


----------



## rmclain (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello Mr. Stoker,

I'm sorry about your pain.  That must be very frustrating.  I hope you get better quickly.

Be sure to take care of your health.  You have a nice school and many students that look up to you.  Keep your health in check so you can continue guiding your students for many years to come.

R. McLain


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 22, 2007)

You may have to amputate. Sorry for the inevitable loss of your limb.

D.

PS -- kidding.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> You may have to amputate. Sorry for the inevitable loss of your limb.
> 
> D.
> 
> PS -- kidding.


Oh, god, I'm getting so twisted in my old age that I actually, truly chuckled at that!

Try out some acupuncture, Terry.  It did wonders for my back and rotator cuff after a nasty 2 story breakfall.


----------

